# Would you pickup this trash with this rating and is it really worth it?!



## Nycmaster1997 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

At one time I would have said no. .. . however with all I have seen the reasons for drivers giving riders low ratings ( for no tip. . .give me a break. . wont go into my views on tips) etc I might consider it.

I only give low ratings if they are exceptionally rude or have attitudes or are a real problem ( being sick or otherwise).


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

It also could be a new Rider and does not know how to work the Uber system. He could have had a bad ride on the first 20 and that's why he's so low


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I think Uber does the universal 5.0 rating for the first five rides. Only after the first 5 rides do they actually calculate passengers ratings












W00dbutcher said:


> It also could be a new Rider and does not know how to work the Uber system. He could have had a bad ride on the first 20 and that's why he's so low


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I’d call first and see if it’s a hooker
If it was I’d go get her.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

I wouldn't


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> I wouldn't


 Not me! The only thing is that you'll get a bad rating in retaliation for having a horrible pax. Not worth the problem


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

The three or four times I have given passengers a 1 star....within minutes, I have watched my rating go down...obviously because of them retaliating and giving me a 1 star. One went so far as to file a "discriminatory conduct" complaint against me as well as the one star. This is what low life assholes with no life do. The only way to avoid your rating going south is to not 1 star these creeps.....so....if that kind of thing matters to you.......rate accordingly.


----------

